# Anybody collect swords?



## Kementari (Aug 9, 2008)

Is anyone here a sword collector? My bf is a serious collector and he bought me a replica of Aragorn's movie sword for christmas. I also want to get a Chinese dao as I am studying Tai Chi

Anyway some of my friends have started a group on You Tube called "United Backyard Cutters". It turns out that there are ALOT of people out there who like to chop up things like water jugs in their backyards. We are trying to recruit members because if the group becomes large enough we might be able to get some perks from sword manufacturers.

Heres a link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8KY7RV91Zi0 (ps Jonis is a cool guy)


----------

